# Transitioning to kibble



## janeCO (10 mo ago)

Has anyone had experience transitioning from raw to kibble? My primary question is whether you have had any previously unseen allergies pop up after going to kibble. Either environmental allergies, or allergies to the kibble. TIA


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven’t really, but I’m curious if it’s commercial raw, like patties, or raw prepared/sourced yourself? Assuming the raw diet has been well balanced, which I understand means a wide variety of foods, I think the biggest issue might be getting a Havanese to eat kibble after eating a raw diet 

we did switch from frozen/freeze dried raw to “baked” kibble at one point. Sundance has some food sensitivity but they were the same brand and the same proteins and it was fine. We did have trouble when I tried a kibble with grain, soon after many foods started adding grains and I didn’t realize the brand had a grain and grain free option with the same protein.


----------

